# The MarshallForum Guide to Marshall Amps



## Guv'nor

*THE MARSHALLFORUM GUIDE TO MARSHALL AMPS*


This is just some information about the main BIG Marshall tube amps. It is not a definitive guide or something like that. Just some points to help to understand the different models, what they do, and who uses them.

There are some other important models (18w, JCM600, newer models…) and there were also Bass/Super Bass versions of the 50w/100w amps. Then PAs… but below are the real BIG Marshalls.

Marshall has done different RIs in recent years (as you may know).

*JTM45 / Bluesbreaker combo*

- Introduction: 1962
- Models 1987, 1961 (BB with 4x10”) & 1962 (BB with 2x12”)
- Tubes: 2x5881 & 3xECC83
- Used 6L6GT whenever supplies of the 5881 dried up
- From Jan/64 to Dec/65 due to a problem of supply with the American tubes Marshall used KT66 being the tone more crunchy. Let’s say more “Marshall”
- The front panel reads JTM50 (Jim and Terry Marshall – Terry is Jim’s son)

*PLEXI PANEL*

- Introduction: 1966
- Models 1987 (50w) and 1959 (100w)
- Power tubes change from KT66 to EL34
- Character: Tighter, louder and fuller distortion
- The front panel reads JTM
- Hendrix, EVH, ACDC etc…

*METAL FACE*

- Introduction: 1969
- Change from Plexiglas to gold aluminium (front and back panels)
- Circuits remain PTP (and therefore the same as plexi models) until 1974
- Character: From 1974 (printed circuit board) brighter, more aggresive and less harmornics. 
- The front panel reads JMP (Jim Marshall products)
- 70s classic rock

*MASTER VOLUME*

- Introduction: 1975
- Marshall included a preamp gain control
- Character: Bright and punchy. Real screamers
- Iron Maiden, Judas Priest (old), Black Sabbath…

*JCM800*

- Introduction: 1981
- 1 channel model: Just cosmetics changes
- 2 channels model: Channel switching, reverb and effect loop
- Character:
+ 1 channel: same as master volume
+ 2 channels: More gain and more aggressive than the single channel version

- Zakk Wylde, Motley Crue, Tom Morello…

*Silver Jubilee*

- Introduction: 1987 celebrating 50 years in music and 25 years in amp industry
- Pentode / Triode switch 
- Gain mode switch
- Character: Dark and more gain than a JCM800
- Slash

*JCM900*

- Introduction: 1990

- 1 channel model (Hi gain master volume)

+ 1990: 2500 (50w) and 2100 (100w) – More gain (up to 20) and dual master volume
+ 1993: 2500SL-X and 2100 SL-X – Extra ECC83 (more gain)

- 2 channel model (Hi gain dual reverb) – 4500 (25 or 50w) and 4100 (50 or 100w): Channel switching and dual reverb

- Character: grungy & more metal tone
- Dave Navarro, Pete Friesen, Jane’s addiction…

*30th ANNIVERSARY*

- 6100LE: Brass-plated chassis. Limited to 800 units worldwide
- 6100: EL34 tubes
- 6100LM: 5881 tubes
- 4 x EL34/5881 and 7 x ECC83 = 11 valves!!!!
- 3 channels – Tried to produce the tones of all great Marshall amps

+ 1: Clean (JTM45)
+ 2: Crunch – 3 positions: Superlead / Master volume / JCM900
+ 3: Gain – 2 positions: Super gain / Super Ultra gain

- 4 way output power switching: You can select Pentode or Triode & 2 or 4 output valves meaning 25w, 50w or 100w depending on your selection.
- Serial / Parallel effect loop with trim controls on each channel
- Balanced compensated output
- Speaker emulator
- Output valve protection circuitry 
- Character: Every character?
- Joe Satriani, Johhny A.

Hope it helps. Sorry if I left something you consider important.


----------



## sickboy79

Great informative post!


----------



## swankmotee

*Great job except for one, small error....*

Marshall changed from PTP to PCB in 73'.  

My compliments on the great site and to all the efforts getting it done!!!


----------



## Guv'nor

Thanks for the compliments. You're the ones making this happen with your contributions and comments. 

I didn't find when exactly happened but most of the 1973 amps were PTP so I stablished the change in 1974 when all amps became PCB even it is not exact.


----------



## ripper

Been a while since anyone acknowledged that post, eh?!  

So, thanks!  Great post, learnt a lot about the Marshall series. The 30th anniversary models seem worth drooling over.


----------



## coldsteal2

Thats a great list thanks


----------



## BMD2

TSL 100 bias problem. I checked by bias with a volt meter and the right side was high. I brought it back down and got them both at 90 mv and turned the amp off. 10 minutes later when I turned the amp on (and let it warm up on stand by first and then on and stabilize a few minutes) the right side was low. Amp was making a slight clicking sound through the speakers. Does anyone know any reason why this is happening?


----------



## Tumbling Dice

Great list. Very helpful. Where do the DSL, TSL, and JVM fit into this list of great Marshall amps in terms of their "character"? In other words is the DSL supposed to sound like a JCM 800, the TSL more like a JCM 900? JVM both 800 and 900?


----------



## JMnovice

Guv'nor,

As you can see by my user name, I am new to Marshall amps. That being said, I just wanted to give you a BIG THANKS for your information. I have been trying for two hours to determine what kind of Marshall will provide the sound I need. Thanks to you, I know what to set my sights on..thanks again!

JMnovice


----------



## JonnyGator

Just what I've been looking for since I bought my second Marshall...Thanks a million!


----------



## JonnyGator

Sorry, I'm new to this establishment and don't know my way around yet, but can someone tell me where 'The Amp Room' is? I can't find it on the forums list, and there is a cab for sale by peedenmark7 I wanted to ask a question about....Thanks....


----------



## JASON_NORTH_BLUES_BAND

Good article! Even I learned something and I have owned and still do own a variety of models from different eras from 60's to 90's. Well done and keep listening to rock and the blues!
PS my band is on youtube and myspace,
Jason North Blues Band


----------



## 357mag

It would be nice to see a little about the solid state MG series or the AVT Valvestate series. Tube amps are not without problems, believe me.


----------



## steelhorse

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## plexipaul

Some additional info i`ve found.. 

*the MKII list:*

Models in the MK II 100 watt series include: 


2959 head (reverb and boost, no master volume) circa 1978-1980 

2203 head (1 channel, master volume) 1975-1981 

2159 2x12 combo ("4 pronger", twin channel - combo version of 1959 head) 1977-1981 

2103 2x12 combo (single channel, master volume - combo version of 2203) 1975-81 

2068 head (4 inputs, 2 channels, reverb "Artist" model) 1971-1978 

1992 head (4 inputs, twin channel. "Super Bass". Also available with Trem up to 1972) 1966-1981 

1968 head (8 inputs, 4 channels. "Super PA") 1966-1975 

1959SLP head (4 inputs, 2 channels. Reissue of 60's plexi.) 1993-present 

1959X head (4 inputs, 2 channels. First of the plexi reissues.) 1991-1993 

1959S head (4 inputs, 2 channels. First Marshall reissue.) 1988 

1959 head (4 inputs, 2 channels. "Super Lead". Tremolo model T1959 discontinued early 1970's.) 1966-1981


The 1959 model is refering to the schematics of the amp and you can find them all the way till early 80's and they are all Super Leads. They all have vertical inputs 2 channels/4inputs (JCM 800 1959 that's from 1981). Now what year is as real Plexi or not/metal panel bla bla bla you covered it right...... 

1959: 1966-1981 (the real ones boys and girls) 
1959S: was in 1988 Marshall first reissue 
1959X: from 1991-93 first reissue of the sixties plexi 1959 
1959SLP: from 1993 Most accurate of sixties Plexi reissues 




JTM 45 are not 1959 model nor Super Leads except for the 100watt because they used the JTM45's panel so there is some JTM45 (100watts) that are 1959's but that was in 1966 when Marshall made the switch to 100watt's amp to later made the 1959. 

JTM45 are normally 45watts some 50watts and the very first ones, the MK1's or prototype apparently (1962-64) didn't even have a model number then it became the 1987 MKII (the lead version, high treble and normal channels....1965-66), there were the Bass version the 1986 JTM45 from 1965-66, they even had the T1987 for tremolo version same years 

Now the JTM45 reissue is the "JTM 45" and started in 1989, it's the reissue of the old JTM45 1987model of 1965-66 

And they had PA and organ JTM 45's also but that is an other story


----------



## aussiebluesville

hey,thanks for everyone's input on this thread,you have some really informative information on some of the great marshall rigs on offer,cheers


----------



## cooletv

Thanks to everyone for the info! Just one question remains for me...I'm torn between the Silver Jubilee and the 6100. Can the 6100 acheive a Jubilee tone?


----------



## coldsteal2

I never compared them side by side, maybe there is a Youtube of it


----------



## obagaba

I have been Using Marshall for many years and this is the first time I have ever had a proublem. I recently purchased a 2266 combo and i cant get the crunch that I have been used too. Can any one help me? I've been told Get a power Brake, but with the money that i spent for the amp, it should have all I need.


----------



## ampshoping123

top info thanks


----------



## steelhorse

obagaba said:


> I have been Using Marshall for many years and this is the first time I have ever had a proublem. I recently purchased a 2266 combo and i cant get the crunch that I have been used too. Can any one help me? I've been told Get a power Brake, but with the money that i spent for the amp, it should have all I need.



Do you know when the tubes were last replaced?


----------



## Pie

Would it be possible to append suggestions to the original post, assuming later posts are written in teh same format (to keep e verything readable ) ?


----------



## ashleypier

This is all great info. thanks!!


----------



## crunchdaddy

Nice job on your post of the main BIG Marshalls!


----------



## wareagle

wait so a 1978 jmp isnt plexi?


----------



## crunchdaddy

No...Awesome amp though! They quit making Plexi's in 1969. There are the re-issues but I don't think that there were any in 1978. You may have the amp that is described well in Michael Doyle's "History of Marshall" book from about pages 30 to 40 (photo page 37) as the _Bold New Look _amps...probably a 2203 100 watt master volume.


----------



## janarn

Most Plexis had JMP fronts. The 50w models had JMP fronts from mid '67 to mid '69. I think the 100w converted even earlier.


----------



## backline

Very nice.

My Marshall experience is limited (and confused). This really helps!


----------



## lucky find

Hi, Perhaps you could tell me about an amp I found while clearing out my attic.
It's a 1974 Super PA unmodified according to Marshall and I don't know where it would be best to sell it and how much to ask for it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## brett octane

Nice, I always wondered what the jtm stood for lol...go figure..:0


----------



## Swededane

*Re: Great job except for one, small error....*




swankmotee said:


> Marshall changed from PTP to PCB in 73'.
> 
> My compliments on the great site and to all the efforts getting it done!!!




WRONG 

mid 73 and their where actually avery small number of 1974 UK amps that were still Pt TO pt made sorry to say. Honest mistake . I thought the \y stoppd in 73 too! i Was wrong as well. Read up on it


----------



## Swededane

Plexi marshalls arent much differant then he early metalface .just the plate on the front . look at the board inside. i have a 72' superlead and a 77 superlead home tag and although yeah their are more mustards. essentially not many changes


----------



## revrand

I purchased this amp a while ago and was trying to determine what model Plexi it is. It is a 1997 limited edition 50 watt Plexi it has the MK11
on the front panel and on the back of the amp it has a gold plate
that says 1997 limited edition with Jim Marshall's signature.


I think it's a super lead? Anyway I contacted Marshall requesting
information on it. I was wondering If anyone else has this amp?
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Vintager12

And the JCM slash ?? 
Or the VM ??


----------



## steelfinger79

Hi.

I'we have a AVT 275 for 3 years and i'm very satisfied with it.

but, in the effect loop i use some components like dig effects..etc, so my problem is how to connect a usual midi foot controller to control the AVT 275 and the effect in once, because with the regular AVT 275 controller it is impossible to control the components by MIDI inputs, and it would be stupid to have two controllers, and otherwise I have to change the effects by hand or use all the time just one combination.

the connector for the Marshall is a flat comp one, so i bought a cable (adapter) with midi in-out on one side and this Marshall connector in the other side, rent a midi foot controller and connected it. The result was total failure, error in the Marshall channels, so i realize that the Marshall connector is probebly in some unicat sheme which doesn't match with the usual midi shemes.

My question is- is it posible ti connect it, it is not a problem for me to make that cable adapter by myself, but does any one know the sheme if it is posible to connect it that way!

I'm from Croatia, so please sorry about any spelling mistakes.


----------



## mystic fred

357mag said:


> It would be nice to see a little about the solid state MG series or the AVT Valvestate series. Tube amps are not without problems, believe me.





they should rename JCM, JTM etc. tube amps as "TLC"..


----------



## janarn

The Lead and Super Lead models 62 - 81:

Model 1987:
JTM-45 MkI prototype
JTM-45 MkII: The JTM-45 for sale 62 - 66
JTM "reverse logo" (50w with EL34) late 66 - mid 67 
JMP Plexi mid 67 - mid 69
JMP Metalface mid 69 - 81 (up to '84 some places)
Tremolo model 65 - 75

Model 1959:
JTM-45/100 with KT66 introdused November 65. The last of them changed to EL34 tubes.
JTM "reverse logo" late 66 - mid 67
JMP Plexi mid 67 - mid 69
JMP Metalface 69 - 81
Tremolo model 65 - 73

JTM MkIII was the 50w Super PA model 1963 (the only JTM50)
JTM Mk IV was the Tremolo version
JTM Mk V was the 100w Super PA model 1968 (the only JTM100)

Tube rectifier on the 1987 until early/mid '67, 100w never had it.


----------



## JAC

Excellent post, thank you very much! Aspen Pittman's tube amp book goes into detail about Marshall. I dig the way you've historically laid it out.


----------



## plexifan

ripper said:


> Been a while since anyone acknowledged that post, eh?!
> 
> So, thanks!  Great post, learnt a lot about the Marshall series. The 30th anniversary models seem worth drooling over.



Hi there, I've just registered with your fine site and I'm not even sure I'm posting in the correct place, so please forgive me if I'm not.....but I have a question regarding a Marshall Amp...I am...(gulp)..actually a drummer. Any how I aquired a re-issue Super Lead Mk2 100 watt some years ago, I sent it to Marshall to be serviced a month back and they told me it was in pristine condition, only needed a couple of new pre-amp valves. it is covered in the original white tolex with gold piping and the smaller Marshall logo on the front, and is and looks in brand new condition. The serial number has been pretty much obliterated over the years, but they think it is a 95' or 97' re-issue?..would anyone know what these are worth? I've looked on the net and can't seem to find this model. Cheers for your help


----------



## felixq78

Not a very comprehensive list.
What about the JTM30, JTM60 & the Series 9000 19" rack system amps as well as the Split Channel Reverb, the PAs, the Bass range, the Mosfet early attempts at solid state (historically very important), the Valvestate series as well as the current MG models and the little practice amps? Even the JCM2000 series were omitted.
If you're going to have a list of Marshall's models then let it be comprehensive, don't leave any out, make it interesting, a history lesson on Marshall. 
Some were good, some great while others were awful but they were all important in describing the history of the development of Marshall amps while this small list tells us nothing.


----------



## travisty11

I have a jcm2000 dsl201 20watt combo and I have no sound out my main volume ( amp is on clean channel ) untill I turn up the gain. what could be causing this to happen and is there a quick fix to it? Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you.


----------



## thrawn86

travisty11 said:


> I have a jcm2000 dsl201 20watt combo and I have no sound out my main volume ( amp is on clean channel ) untill I turn up the gain. what could be causing this to happen and is there a quick fix to it? Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you.



On the 201 and 401, the Master Volume for the whole amp is on the far right of the faceplate, next to the on/off and standby, but if you don't have the gain turned up for the clean (green) channel, you'll get nothing because that's what controls the volume for the clean. If you crank the gain on that channel, you can get it to break up a little, like the classic amps of old.

If this isn't the problem, like you have no sound on any channel or something, it may be the bridge rectifier or a tube issue. You may want to repost this question in the Workbench thread, as it can be seen easier and you'll get more help in the future.


----------



## travisty11

ive never had to turn the gain up before? it just started to not work unless its turned up.(the gain) I play heavilly distorted guitars so having to turn the gain up is a nightmare to me. TO MUCH DISTORTION!!!!! it looses its clarity. what could cause this?


----------



## spikei

good thread, can i add the Marshall Haze 40 w Combo, two EL 34, three ecc 83. same look and valve set up as the jmp 50 combo. but with clean channel with boost, over drive channel with boost and master volume, bright switch and built in vib/chor/echo fx all controllable from the foot switch.


----------



## amitSG

What's a good amp for hard rock/heavy metal for like 500 $??


----------



## thrawn86

amitSG said:


> What's a good amp for hard rock/heavy metal for like 500 $??



You might swing a Mode Four head for that much, but it pushes 350 watts, so you'd need the cab that goes with it (it handles 400w I believe).


----------



## amitSG

any one has a suggestion for a good marshall amp for hard rock/heavy metal for around 500$??


----------



## van

any marshall can do that it just depends on your taste IMHO


and he just answered your question^^^


Cool thread!


----------



## amirali

well Im quite new to this forum and dont know if this is the right place for my question. But since it's about amps, I'll just shoot and see who gets back to me:

Just bought a TSL 100, dont seem to be able to get a good sound yet. The manual says I cant connect distortion to the loop. Is this correct? I would love to connect my Metal Core.
The crunch channel sounds awful and the lead channel doesnt impress me. (Why did I buy it? Long story, lets not go there).

Also, does the amp supposed to be this way that the clean channel leaks into the cab, even if vol. and gain controlers are on zero? Only after you switch to the OD channels, does the clean sound stop.


----------



## broberts

will a marshall haze 15 watt head be loud on a 120 watt 4x12 cab? will it have the same tone?


----------



## mhbilt

Does someboy have seen or try the new Marshall combo JMD-1, 100 watts 4 amp valve and 1 preamp valve, lot of effects, midi conection etc?


----------



## thrawn86

*To all three previous posters:*

Go up to the Marshallforum image in the top left corner of the screen. Click that, and then look at all the categories available to post in. Choose the one that best describes what you need/are looking for. Click it, and on the left side above the existing thread list, there is a "New Thread" button. Go and do that, or you might not get any more responses in this old thread.

amirali: The TSL is complicated but many guys here get awesome sound out of it, so repost in the Marshall Amps section.

broberts: Same for you. That head should sound good thru a cab; someone else here already did it. Just match the ohm settings.

mhbilt: You too. Marshall Amps section.

Hope this helps you guys.


----------



## mhbilt

These are some pictures of the new MARSHALL JMD:1 not in the official page from Marshall. Sounds Great......
Are made in china 100 Watts 4 valves for amp and one valve for preamplifier, 2 speakers different each one, Sounds really good as MARSHAL SOUND, I think has been made to compete with LINE 6, has a foot switch, 4 channels, can be connectec to a cabinet.


----------



## JAC

I dig this link. I've always been appreciating all the info I read about Marshall amps. Although I own 5 amps, (four tube, one solid state) I still am debating which Marshall I should get. I don't have a Marshall yet! I'm considering the new 5 watter the Class5. I've heard it is loud even for a bedroom practice amp!


----------



## claus

Hi i have a jcm 900 with a 2x12 cab. Ive bought it second hand, its in really good condish. Recently at a gig its started to cut out at high volume levels. It doesnt cut out completely you can still hear the slight mutter of it. I have no other fx pedals going through it just Directly into the amp. Last night at practice i took the back off my head to see whats what... 

The valves are still glowing nicely and everything seems normal with the pots etc, no evidence of faulty wiring... 

I ruled out that its the head thats the problem, so i went to work on the cab. Usually i have 2 Jack leads going from the cab to head to give it a stereo format. I tried it with one instead to make it mono and it works better but it still cuts out just at longer periods. Whats the problem???????? The speakers seem fine ive tried various leads, My gibson SG is nearly new so its not that. I really dont know its my first marshall and if im honest i dont really know enough about them to make an informed decision but on the other hand i dont want to spend a fortune to get it looked at if its something simple.

HELP!!!!! Many Thanks 

Nick


----------



## Adwex

claus said:


> Hi i have a jcm 900 with a 2x12 cab. Ive bought it second hand, its in really good condish. Recently at a gig its started to cut out at high volume levels. It doesnt cut out completely you can still hear the slight mutter of it. I have no other fx pedals going through it just Directly into the amp. Last night at practice i took the back off my head to see whats what...
> 
> The valves are still glowing nicely and everything seems normal with the pots etc, no evidence of faulty wiring...
> 
> I ruled out that its the head thats the problem, so i went to work on the cab. Usually i have 2 Jack leads going from the cab to head to give it a stereo format. I tried it with one instead to make it mono and it works better but it still cuts out just at longer periods. Whats the problem???????? The speakers seem fine ive tried various leads, My gibson SG is nearly new so its not that. I really dont know its my first marshall and if im honest i dont really know enough about them to make an informed decision but on the other hand i dont want to spend a fortune to get it looked at if its something simple.
> 
> HELP!!!!! Many Thanks
> 
> Nick



You may get a better response if you create a new thead.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guv'nor said:


> *THE MARSHALLFORUM GUIDE TO MARSHALL AMPS*
> 
> 
> This is just some information about the main BIG Marshall tube amps. It is not a definitive guide or something like that. Just some points to help to understand the different models, what they do, and who uses them.
> 
> There are some other important models (18w, JCM600, newer models…) and there were also Bass/Super Bass versions of the 50w/100w amps. Then PAs… but below are the real BIG Marshalls.
> 
> Marshall has done different RIs in recent years (as you may know).
> 
> *JTM45 / Bluesbreaker combo*
> 
> - Introduction: 1962
> - Models 1987, 1961 (BB with 4x10”) & 1962 (BB with 2x12”)
> - Tubes: 2x5881 & 3xECC83
> - Used 6L6GT whenever supplies of the 5881 dried up
> - From Jan/64 to Dec/65 due to a problem of supply with the American tubes Marshall used KT66 being the tone more crunchy. Let’s say more “Marshall”
> - The front panel reads JTM50 (Jim and Terry Marshall – Terry is Jim’s son)
> 
> *PLEXI PANEL*
> 
> - Introduction: 1966
> - Models 1987 (50w) and 1959 (100w)
> - Power tubes change from KT66 to EL34
> - Character: Tighter, louder and fuller distortion
> - The front panel reads JTM
> - Hendrix, EVH, ACDC etc…
> 
> *METAL FACE*
> 
> - Introduction: 1969
> - Change from Plexiglas to gold aluminium (front and back panels)
> - Circuits remain PTP (and therefore the same as plexi models) until 1974
> - Character: From 1974 (printed circuit board) brighter, more aggresive and less harmornics.
> - The front panel reads JMP (Jim Marshall products)
> - 70s classic rock
> 
> *MASTER VOLUME*
> 
> - Introduction: 1975
> - Marshall included a preamp gain control
> - Character: Bright and punchy. Real screamers
> - Iron Maiden, Judas Priest (old), Black Sabbath…
> 
> *JCM800*
> 
> - Introduction: 1981
> - 1 channel model: Just cosmetics changes
> - 2 channels model: Channel switching, reverb and effect loop
> - Character:
> + 1 channel: same as master volume
> + 2 channels: More gain and more aggressive than the single channel version
> 
> - Zakk Wylde, Motley Crue, Tom Morello…
> 
> *Silver Jubilee*
> 
> - Introduction: 1987 celebrating 50 years in music and 25 years in amp industry
> - Pentode / Triode switch
> - Gain mode switch
> - Character: Dark and more gain than a JCM800
> - Slash
> 
> *JCM900*
> 
> - Introduction: 1990
> 
> - 1 channel model (Hi gain master volume)
> 
> + 1990: 2500 (50w) and 2100 (100w) – More gain (up to 20) and dual master volume
> + 1993: 2500SL-X and 2100 SL-X – Extra ECC83 (more gain)
> 
> - 2 channel model (Hi gain dual reverb) – 4500 (25 or 50w) and 4100 (50 or 100w): Channel switching and dual reverb
> 
> - Character: grungy & more metal tone
> - Dave Navarro, Pete Friesen, Jane’s addiction…
> 
> *30th ANNIVERSARY*
> 
> - 6100LE: Brass-plated chassis. Limited to 800 units worldwide
> - 6100: EL34 tubes
> - 6100LM: 5881 tubes
> - 4 x EL34/5881 and 7 x ECC83 = 11 valves!!!!
> - 3 channels – Tried to produce the tones of all great Marshall amps
> 
> + 1: Clean (JTM45)
> + 2: Crunch – 3 positions: Superlead / Master volume / JCM900
> + 3: Gain – 2 positions: Super gain / Super Ultra gain
> 
> - 4 way output power switching: You can select Pentode or Triode & 2 or 4 output valves meaning 25w, 50w or 100w depending on your selection.
> - Serial / Parallel effect loop with trim controls on each channel
> - Balanced compensated output
> - Speaker emulator
> - Output valve protection circuitry
> - Character: Every character?
> - Joe Satriani, Johhny A.
> 
> Hope it helps. Sorry if I left something you consider important.



 I guess JCM 2000 series aren't real Marshalls then eh? I feel so depressed and inadequate....

 TWIN


----------



## USSR

sickboy79 said:


> Great informative post!



great! but as usual when marshall production I did just se one JMP 50 with H number 1976, without master!.

P


----------



## USSR

obagaba said:


> I have been Using Marshall for many years and this is the first time I have ever had a proublem. I recently purchased a 2266 combo and i cant get the crunch that I have been used too. Can any one help me? I've been told Get a power Brake, but with the money that i spent for the amp, it should have all I need.



Tell your settings when you are playing 

P


----------



## Reginald

Guv'nor said:


> *THE MARSHALLFORUM GUIDE TO MARSHALL AMPS*
> 
> 
> This is just some information about the main BIG Marshall tube amps. It is not a definitive guide or something like that. Just some points to help to understand the different models, what they do, and who uses them.
> 
> There are some other important models (18w, JCM600, newer models…) and there were also Bass/Super Bass versions of the 50w/100w amps. Then PAs… but below are the real BIG Marshalls.
> 
> Marshall has done different RIs in recent years (as you may know).
> 
> *JTM45 / Bluesbreaker combo*
> 
> - Introduction: 1962
> - Models 1987, 1961 (BB with 4x10”) & 1962 (BB with 2x12”)
> - Tubes: 2x5881 & 3xECC83
> - Used 6L6GT whenever supplies of the 5881 dried up
> - From Jan/64 to Dec/65 due to a problem of supply with the American tubes Marshall used KT66 being the tone more crunchy. Let’s say more “Marshall”
> - The front panel reads JTM50 (Jim and Terry Marshall – Terry is Jim’s son)
> 
> *PLEXI PANEL*
> 
> - Introduction: 1966
> - Models 1987 (50w) and 1959 (100w)
> - Power tubes change from KT66 to EL34
> - Character: Tighter, louder and fuller distortion
> - The front panel reads JTM
> - Hendrix, EVH, ACDC etc…
> 
> *METAL FACE*
> 
> - Introduction: 1969
> - Change from Plexiglas to gold aluminium (front and back panels)
> - Circuits remain PTP (and therefore the same as plexi models) until 1974
> - Character: From 1974 (printed circuit board) brighter, more aggresive and less harmornics.
> - The front panel reads JMP (Jim Marshall products)
> - 70s classic rock
> 
> *MASTER VOLUME*
> 
> - Introduction: 1975
> - Marshall included a preamp gain control
> - Character: Bright and punchy. Real screamers
> - Iron Maiden, Judas Priest (old), Black Sabbath…
> 
> *JCM800*
> 
> - Introduction: 1981
> - 1 channel model: Just cosmetics changes
> - 2 channels model: Channel switching, reverb and effect loop
> - Character:
> + 1 channel: same as master volume
> + 2 channels: More gain and more aggressive than the single channel version
> 
> - Zakk Wylde, Motley Crue, Tom Morello…
> 
> *Silver Jubilee*
> 
> - Introduction: 1987 celebrating 50 years in music and 25 years in amp industry
> - Pentode / Triode switch
> - Gain mode switch
> - Character: Dark and more gain than a JCM800
> - Slash
> 
> *JCM900*
> 
> - Introduction: 1990
> 
> - 1 channel model (Hi gain master volume)
> 
> + 1990: 2500 (50w) and 2100 (100w) – More gain (up to 20) and dual master volume
> + 1993: 2500SL-X and 2100 SL-X – Extra ECC83 (more gain)
> 
> - 2 channel model (Hi gain dual reverb) – 4500 (25 or 50w) and 4100 (50 or 100w): Channel switching and dual reverb
> 
> - Character: grungy & more metal tone
> - Dave Navarro, Pete Friesen, Jane’s addiction…
> 
> *30th ANNIVERSARY*
> 
> - 6100LE: Brass-plated chassis. Limited to 800 units worldwide
> - 6100: EL34 tubes
> - 6100LM: 5881 tubes
> - 4 x EL34/5881 and 7 x ECC83 = 11 valves!!!!
> - 3 channels – Tried to produce the tones of all great Marshall amps
> 
> + 1: Clean (JTM45)
> + 2: Crunch – 3 positions: Superlead / Master volume / JCM900
> + 3: Gain – 2 positions: Super gain / Super Ultra gain
> 
> - 4 way output power switching: You can select Pentode or Triode & 2 or 4 output valves meaning 25w, 50w or 100w depending on your selection.
> - Serial / Parallel effect loop with trim controls on each channel
> - Balanced compensated output
> - Speaker emulator
> - Output valve protection circuitry
> - Character: Every character?
> - Joe Satriani, Johhny A.
> 
> Hope it helps. Sorry if I left something you consider important.


 gold plexi panel was introduce at 63-64 into early JTM45 ...not in 66


----------



## janarn

Reginald said:


> gold plexi panel was introduce at 63-64 into early JTM45 ...not in 66


Wrong


----------



## Reginald

janarn said:


> Wrong



Yes,Im wrong...I re-rad with more attemption History of NMarshall by Michael Doyle and ,yes, they start to put gold plexi panel in ,roughly, end of 64,early 65


----------



## janarn

And the Plexi back panels came in '66.
What is called the "Plexi area" is usually '65 to 'mid '69.


----------



## Reginald

janarn said:


> And the Plexi back panels came in '66.
> What is called the "Plexi area" is usually '65 to 'mid '69.



yes


----------



## kanders1

.


----------



## Axeologist

I'm new as well to this forum. I hope this is the right place for a question...
Does anyone know if there has been a JTM45/100W reissue? I played a JTM45 Bluesbreaker (1990 made) and it just killed me (AWESOME!) and wondered if it might be a good replacement for my 1971 Marshall major which I use for clean tones. The JTM45 just had great charactor.


----------



## Reginald

Axeologist said:


> I'm new as well to this forum. I hope this is the right place for a question...
> Does anyone know if there has been a JTM45/100W reissue? I played a JTM45 Bluesbreaker (1990 made) and it just killed me (AWESOME!) and wondered if it might be a good replacement for my 1971 Marshall major which I use for clean tones. The JTM45 just had great charactor.



About the original JTM45/100(with KT66s) yes...For my little knoledge ,I think the reissue should be the Super 100JH (Jimi Hendrix signature) and the JTM 45/100 with block letter logo with two 50w Output Transformers.
Both limited edition.....this is what they affirm.....'cause they adfirm to have build only 600 pieces of the 100JH and only 200 about the JTM45/100 two OTs....but if this would be true,it would be impossible them would have to 'exit' over UK. I saw many of them in only Italy,so I think those number of limited edition is only a convention,u know. I think,they have built many others ones over 600 units or 200 units respectively.


----------



## Topa_g6

you guys really on to Marshall amps..thanks for the information...i wonder if we have Marshall ex workers in this forum,anybody?


----------



## 1000 watt amp

Lots of valuable info...plenty of interest. 26,167 views already and counting. Thanks a lot.

1000 watt amp


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

1000 watt amp said:


> Lots of valuable info...plenty of interest. 26,167 views already and counting. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 1000 watt amp



Nice first post spam.....extra credit for posting it on the sticky!


----------



## blues_n_cues

well the mods never got back to me so i'll post this site by Dr. Tube- the history of Marshall w/ all kinds of info & goodies.
i always go here for research & info.
Marshall Amps Info & Schematics

mods-if i did wrong feel free to delete it or (i doubt it) there's untrue facts in the link...


----------



## BYRDJ

Hello,
This is my first time posting. I'm hoping someone can help or steer me in the right direction. I'm currently playing a 59 reissue LP through an AVT150 Marshall amp. I gig live about every other weekend, and I like many things about this amp, but I'm wanting to go to a tube amp for better tone. I run a very simple stage setup. The amp, the Paul, a Boss tuner, a Boss Metal Zone pedal, and a Crybaby...that's it. I like the AVT for the fact it has 4 completely seperate channels, with seperate volume and gain controls for each. It has an accoustic simulator channel, a clean channel, an o/d 1 and an o/d 2. The sim and clean channles have an eq, and the o/d's 1 and 2 have an eq for those. The foot switch is VERY EASY to use...clearly marked and takes you ONLY between these 4 channels. So.....I'm looking for as close to the same set up as I can get in a tube combo amp. I don't want to carry a cabinet, so a head is out, I want to go combo, and prefer a 1x12 vs. a 2x12. 50 watts would be fine vs. the 100 in the jvm410c. Plus the 410 is a 2x12. I'm thinking maybe the jvm215c? As long as the footswitch is not too overly complicated. It seems like the new JDM series might be good for the studio/home recording, but looks WAY complicated for basic stage use. Anyone have any reccamendations or suggestions? I'm ready to throw my hands up and stick with the AVT!


----------



## 6550

BYRDJ said:


> Hello,
> This is my first time posting. I'm hoping someone can help or steer me in the right direction. I'm currently playing a 59 reissue LP through an AVT150 Marshall amp. I gig live about every other weekend, and I like many things about this amp, but I'm wanting to go to a tube amp for better tone. I run a very simple stage setup. The amp, the Paul, a Boss tuner, a Boss Metal Zone pedal, and a Crybaby...that's it. I like the AVT for the fact it has 4 completely seperate channels, with seperate volume and gain controls for each. It has an accoustic simulator channel, a clean channel, an o/d 1 and an o/d 2. The sim and clean channles have an eq, and the o/d's 1 and 2 have an eq for those. The foot switch is VERY EASY to use...clearly marked and takes you ONLY between these 4 channels. So.....I'm looking for as close to the same set up as I can get in a tube combo amp. I don't want to carry a cabinet, so a head is out, I want to go combo, and prefer a 1x12 vs. a 2x12. 50 watts would be fine vs. the 100 in the jvm410c. Plus the 410 is a 2x12. I'm thinking maybe the jvm215c? As long as the footswitch is not too overly complicated. It seems like the new JDM series might be good for the studio/home recording, but looks WAY complicated for basic stage use. Anyone have any reccamendations or suggestions? I'm ready to throw my hands up and stick with the AVT!



since you (i assume) use a pedal for your distortion, why not get something loud and clean like a fender with tons of headroom? Like a used fender hotrod for cheap money is a GREAT platform to use pedals, and of course the clean sound is awesome. Or if you you want to use amp gain and don't need a loud clean channel, a peavey classic30 is a great sounding workhorse of an amp, and you can add an extension cab to it for a huge sound. If you are lucky and dont mind spending a little money, find a used jcm800 combo. It doesn't even matter what model, they are ALL excellent amps and can be had for way under a grand. They are bullet-proof, awesome sounding, plug'n'play screamers that will never be out of style. And you will NEVER lose money on one if you decide to sell it, someone will always want to buy it.


----------



## Stevegoetsch

Why does my new MG100FX have static and hum issues


----------



## thrawn86

Stevegoetsch said:


> Why does my new MG100FX have static and hum issues



Check your guitar cables and jacks, and the amp input jack to see if there's anything loose or if you've got a bad cable. If it isn't one of those things, and if you bought it brand new, you should take it back and have it looked at while it's still under warranty.


----------



## thrawn86

_The Following is a public service announcement from a member of the Marshall Forum, and is in no way official, accusatory or otherwise rude:_

To all new members and visitors who visit this page:

If you have a question, please feel free to join (if you haven't already) and post a New Thread in the appropriate section of the Forum. Do this by clicking the "marshallforum" logo in the upper left-hand corner of the screen, select the proper category, and choose the "New Thread" button near the top of the list.

Questions submitted in these older threads are often overlooked for a period of time. Please come forward and ask our bank of Marshall lovers, players, and techs for some advice. We will do the best we can to help out.

-thrawn86


----------



## Micky

I still say we should send all necroposters to Marco.

Thanks for the reminder to the newbies Thrawn.


----------



## Dead Jackson

Ok, Dr Tube's history ends prematurely. The amp I'm working on which ya'll seem to think is a re-issue, is a JCM 800 100 watt with an FX loop. I have been inside a lot the last few weeks, today, I even tried to remove it by hard wire bypass because it has active circuits including an IC and electrolytics.... When was this amp made???


----------



## diesect20022000

BMD2 said:


> TSL 100 bias problem. I checked by bias with a volt meter and the right side was high. I brought it back down and got them both at 90 mv and turned the amp off. 10 minutes later when I turned the amp on (and let it warm up on stand by first and then on and stabilize a few minutes) the right side was low. Amp was making a slight clicking sound through the speakers. Does anyone know any reason why this is happening?



you may need tubes but, it's possible you got a dud. if it'd 2005 or newer it SHOULD be tubes but, otherwise talk to Marshall about it and eventualy take it to a tech.2004 and older DSL/TSL's were roughly 1/3 bad...faulty carbon film resistors i believe and the leads to the power tubes were botched i hear but, i know that they had bias drift and one tube usualy would gradualy get hotter,pop the tube and fuse and slag the PCB so try new tubes or tubes you know are okay ang go from there man. Good luck!


----------



## ThePoppster

Hey, thank you SOOOOO much! Your list is a HUGE help for me! What with me being a 'newbie' and all! 
Thanks again.


----------



## FenGib

May be some one could give me some advice,I looking for a second hand Marshall, which I can play also at home with out schattering the walls, I like the sound of Tubes and Play mostly early rock, rock,and blues so I would like something pretty versatile with a good sound quality. Can somebody help out here to a newcomer not only to the forum but to amps.


----------



## daviddwilson

coldsteal2 said:


> I never compared them side by side, maybe there is a Youtube of it



I have been Using Marshall for many years and this is the first time I have ever had a proublem. I recently purchased a 2266 combo and i cant get the crunch that I have been used too. Can any one help me? I've been told Get a power Brake, but with the money that i spent for the amp, it should have all I need.


____________________
watch movies online


----------



## diesect20022000

daviddwilson said:


> I have been Using Marshall for many years and this is the first time I have ever had a proublem. I recently purchased a 2266 combo and i cant get the crunch that I have been used too. Can any one help me? I've been told Get a power Brake, but with the money that i spent for the amp, it should have all I need.
> 
> 
> ____________________
> watch movies online



It's just the wrong Marshall for you imo. Try a DSL,JCM800,900/SL-X or even a TSL. You may like one or all of those better.6100 is a great one too.


----------



## diesect20022000

fengib said:


> may be some one could give me some advice,i looking for a second hand marshall, which i can play also at home with out schattering the walls, i like the sound of tubes and play mostly early rock, rock,and blues so i would like something pretty versatile with a good sound quality. Can somebody help out here to a newcomer not only to the forum but to amps.



dsl401/tsl602


----------



## diesect20022000

FenGib said:


> May be some one could give me some advice,I looking for a second hand Marshall, which I can play also at home with out schattering the walls, I like the sound of Tubes and Play mostly early rock, rock,and blues so I would like something pretty versatile with a good sound quality. Can somebody help out here to a newcomer not only to the forum but to amps.



JCM800,6100,Jubilee or DSL imo. try to avoid pre 2005 DSL/TSL's. They were few and far between but, those earlier models sometimes had problems with overheating and bias drift. If you can get affirmation the one you're getting is problem free though go for it. DSL and TSL's run around the $500 range give or take a hundred fairly and JCM900's dipped down to $325 but, you probably won't find one in that range. $450's good for those imo and the other three get pricey due to limited run and demand. Joe Bonomasa has a Jubilee as his centerpiece tone.


----------



## rhaniel dean

hi,im new in this forum.


----------



## thrawn86

Welcome in. Start a new thread in the "Introduce Yourself" section!


----------



## demonufo

There are still a few things missing from the list.

For a start, although PCB's were introduced mid '73, the PA amps never went over to PCB's, they were all produced with turretboards until they stopped making them altogether. (I guess producing a PA specific PCB was out of the question, given the number of these amps made in the latter days)

Not sure whether anybody has mentioned this, but the change from JTM to JMP actually happened sometime in 1967, during the plexiglass period, not just in the metal panel period.

Also with regards to the master mk II range, although the 100w 2203 was introduced in 1975, I have yet to meet anybody that's ever seen a 50w 2204 from 1975. I'm 100% certain these didn't come out until 1976. And what's more, they didn't have the same pre-amp as the 2203 until around feb '77. Prior to that they were non-cascaded, and were more akin to a 1987 model with a master volume added (and only two inputs). They also sounded terrible.

There is no mention of either the 1959 or 1987 (four input non master models) in the JCM800 series either. These amps never went out of production, and were always made in one guise or another.

Also it's worth mentioning that the very first JTM-45's were actually designed around the 6L6 tube, rather than the 6L6 being a backup tube to "out of stock" 5881's, which I don't think was ever the case. Marshall looked for a cheaper alternative to the US produced 6L6 which wasn't exactly in great supply in the UK, and came up with the 5881. Which proved unreliable, so they then switched to KT66. This is according to Ken Underwood anyway, who was there with Ken Bran and Dudley Craven at the very start, before Jim himself got involved.

Hope this info can be of use.


----------



## Franky

I play marshal since 2 months and I have a problem with my AVT 50 XT.
When you play a long time, the lights go out and the sound is bad. Can anyone help me?


----------



## ampman72

Franky said:


> I play marshal since 2 months and I have a problem with my AVT 50 XT.
> When you play a long time, the lights go out and the sound is bad. Can anyone help me?



You may wish to post this in the appropriate forum to get more of a response...


----------



## Toneseeker

Hi All,

I would like to know, which would be the mest marshall head ever to play hard rock-heavy rock style, this is Vai, Van Halen Satch. Early 90´s?

My guess is:
1) JCM 900 Hi Gain Master Volume Mark III 2100-2500 or
2) JCM 800 2203


Can you all guys give me your valuable opinions?

All the best

The toneseeker


----------



## hawg427

Guv'nor said:


> *THE MARSHALLFORUM GUIDE TO MARSHALL AMPS*
> 
> 
> This is just some information about the main BIG Marshall tube amps. It is not a definitive guide or something like that. Just some points to help to understand the different models, what they do, and who uses them.
> 
> There are some other important models (18w, JCM600, newer models…) and there were also Bass/Super Bass versions of the 50w/100w amps. Then PAs… but below are the real BIG Marshalls.
> 
> Marshall has done different RIs in recent years (as you may know).
> 
> *JTM45 / Bluesbreaker combo*
> 
> - Introduction: 1962
> - Models 1987, 1961 (BB with 4x10”) & 1962 (BB with 2x12”)
> - Tubes: 2x5881 & 3xECC83
> - Used 6L6GT whenever supplies of the 5881 dried up
> - From Jan/64 to Dec/65 due to a problem of supply with the American tubes Marshall used KT66 being the tone more crunchy. Let’s say more “Marshall”
> - The front panel reads JTM50 (Jim and Terry Marshall – Terry is Jim’s son)
> 
> *PLEXI PANEL*
> 
> - Introduction: 1966
> - Models 1987 (50w) and 1959 (100w)
> - Power tubes change from KT66 to EL34
> - Character: Tighter, louder and fuller distortion
> - The front panel reads JTM
> - Hendrix, EVH, ACDC etc…
> 
> *METAL FACE*
> 
> - Introduction: 1969
> - Change from Plexiglas to gold aluminium (front and back panels)
> - Circuits remain PTP (and therefore the same as plexi models) until 1974
> - Character: From 1974 (printed circuit board) brighter, more aggresive and less harmornics.
> - The front panel reads JMP (Jim Marshall products)
> - 70s classic rock
> 
> *MASTER VOLUME*
> 
> - Introduction: 1975
> - Marshall included a preamp gain control
> - Character: Bright and punchy. Real screamers
> - Iron Maiden, Judas Priest (old), Black Sabbath…
> 
> *JCM800*
> 
> - Introduction: 1981
> - 1 channel model: Just cosmetics changes
> - 2 channels model: Channel switching, reverb and effect loop
> - Character:
> + 1 channel: same as master volume
> + 2 channels: More gain and more aggressive than the single channel version
> 
> - Zakk Wylde, Motley Crue, Tom Morello…
> 
> *Silver Jubilee*
> 
> - Introduction: 1987 celebrating 50 years in music and 25 years in amp industry
> - Pentode / Triode switch
> - Gain mode switch
> - Character: Dark and more gain than a JCM800
> - Slash
> 
> *JCM900*
> 
> - Introduction: 1990
> 
> - 1 channel model (Hi gain master volume)
> 
> + 1990: 2500 (50w) and 2100 (100w) – More gain (up to 20) and dual master volume
> + 1993: 2500SL-X and 2100 SL-X – Extra ECC83 (more gain)
> 
> - 2 channel model (Hi gain dual reverb) – 4500 (25 or 50w) and 4100 (50 or 100w): Channel switching and dual reverb
> 
> - Character: grungy & more metal tone
> - Dave Navarro, Pete Friesen, Jane’s addiction…
> 
> *30th ANNIVERSARY*
> 
> - 6100LE: Brass-plated chassis. Limited to 800 units worldwide
> - 6100: EL34 tubes
> - 6100LM: 5881 tubes
> - 4 x EL34/5881 and 7 x ECC83 = 11 valves!!!!
> - 3 channels – Tried to produce the tones of all great Marshall amps
> 
> + 1: Clean (JTM45)
> + 2: Crunch – 3 positions: Superlead / Master volume / JCM900
> + 3: Gain – 2 positions: Super gain / Super Ultra gain
> 
> - 4 way output power switching: You can select Pentode or Triode & 2 or 4 output valves meaning 25w, 50w or 100w depending on your selection.
> - Serial / Parallel effect loop with trim controls on each channel
> - Balanced compensated output
> - Speaker emulator
> - Output valve protection circuitry
> - Character: Every character?
> - Joe Satriani, Johhny A.
> 
> Hope it helps. Sorry if I left something you consider important.



I was wondering about the Marshall JVM205 Head. Is it pretty reliable? I hear so many horror stories about Marshall amps. I do watch a lot of the MoneyLords vids AKA Rob Chappers in the UK and I think Marshall sponsors him. Is this amp a good all around amp for Cleans, Rock and Blues?

Thanks,
Hawg427


----------



## thrawn86

hawg427 said:


> I was wondering about the Marshall JVM205 Head. Is it pretty reliable? I hear so many horror stories about Marshall amps. I do watch a lot of the MoneyLords vids AKA Rob Chappers in the UK and I think Marshall sponsors him. Is this amp a good all around amp for Cleans, Rock and Blues?
> 
> Thanks,
> Hawg427



The JVM's are indeed versatile. As far as reliability goes, I haven't heard anything negative besides poor/bad sounding valves, which is something that can happen to any of the new heads from just about any manufacturer.

Often, horror stories involving Marshall amps can be reduced to two catergories: Mismatching cabinet impedences and improper biasing. Keep a good head on your shoulders and take care of the amp and you'll have it for a long time.

I played a 205C (combo version) of the amp in question, and I really liked it. Lots of options.


----------



## thrawn86

_The Following is a public service announcement from a member of the Marshall Forum, being reposted at this time and page, and is in no way official, accusatory or otherwise rude:_

To all new members and visitors who visit this page:

If you have a question, please feel free to join (if you haven't already) and post a New Thread in the appropriate section of the Forum. Do this by clicking the "marshallforum" logo in the upper left-hand corner of the screen, select the proper category, and choose the "New Thread" button near the top of the list.

Questions submitted in these older threads are often overlooked for a period of time. Please come forward and ask our bank of Marshall lovers, players, and techs for some advice. We will do the best we can to help out.

-thrawn86


----------



## Toneseeker

hi all,

need your help.

i am about to buy a new amp head. i had a 900dr and i am very fed up of it.
My choices are:

1) JCM 900 SLX , a limited edition with 6l6 tubes

2) 6100 LM 30th aniiversary

3) a JCM900 MK III 2100

I play Van Halen P&W Vai etc


----------



## thrawn86

The 6100. You can get a lot of different sounds from one and they are all valve. If you're not happy with the DR, I don't know if you'll be happy with either of the 900's. Other members who own them can tell you how to dial them in, including the DR, to get some incredible tones. I'd start a new thread (like I suggested above ) and ask the same question there.


----------



## akmblues

1st timer. I have a Marshall Master Lead Combo with SN A19508. Came across it in my Dad's storage unit & would like to when it was made and how much power its rated for. Also, would like to obtain a manual/schematics. Finally, what, if anything, the amp is worth. Thanks in advance for anyone's time!


----------



## udderman

Guv'nor said:


> *THE MARSHALLFORUM GUIDE TO MARSHALL AMPS*
> 
> 
> This is just some information about the main BIG Marshall tube amps. It is not a definitive guide or something like that. Just some points to help to understand the different models, what they do, and who uses them.
> 
> There are some other important models (18w, JCM600, newer models…) and there were also Bass/Super Bass versions of the 50w/100w amps. Then PAs… but below are the real BIG Marshalls.
> 
> Marshall has done different RIs in recent years (as you may know).
> 
> *JTM45 / Bluesbreaker combo*
> 
> - Introduction: 1962
> - Models 1987, 1961 (BB with 4x10”) & 1962 (BB with 2x12”)
> - Tubes: 2x5881 & 3xECC83
> - Used 6L6GT whenever supplies of the 5881 dried up
> - From Jan/64 to Dec/65 due to a problem of supply with the American tubes Marshall used KT66 being the tone more crunchy. Let’s say more “Marshall”
> - The front panel reads JTM50 (Jim and Terry Marshall – Terry is Jim’s son)
> 
> *PLEXI PANEL*
> 
> - Introduction: 1966
> - Models 1987 (50w) and 1959 (100w)
> - Power tubes change from KT66 to EL34
> - Character: Tighter, louder and fuller distortion
> - The front panel reads JTM
> - Hendrix, EVH, ACDC etc…
> 
> *METAL FACE*
> 
> - Introduction: 1969
> - Change from Plexiglas to gold aluminium (front and back panels)
> - Circuits remain PTP (and therefore the same as plexi models) until 1974
> - Character: From 1974 (printed circuit board) brighter, more aggresive and less harmornics.
> - The front panel reads JMP (Jim Marshall products)
> - 70s classic rock
> 
> *MASTER VOLUME*
> 
> - Introduction: 1975
> - Marshall included a preamp gain control
> - Character: Bright and punchy. Real screamers
> - Iron Maiden, Judas Priest (old), Black Sabbath…
> 
> *JCM800*
> 
> - Introduction: 1981
> - 1 channel model: Just cosmetics changes
> - 2 channels model: Channel switching, reverb and effect loop
> - Character:
> + 1 channel: same as master volume
> + 2 channels: More gain and more aggressive than the single channel version
> 
> - Zakk Wylde, Motley Crue, Tom Morello…
> 
> *Silver Jubilee*
> 
> - Introduction: 1987 celebrating 50 years in music and 25 years in amp industry
> - Pentode / Triode switch
> - Gain mode switch
> - Character: Dark and more gain than a JCM800
> - Slash
> 
> *JCM900*
> 
> - Introduction: 1990
> 
> - 1 channel model (Hi gain master volume)
> 
> + 1990: 2500 (50w) and 2100 (100w) – More gain (up to 20) and dual master volume
> + 1993: 2500SL-X and 2100 SL-X – Extra ECC83 (more gain)
> 
> - 2 channel model (Hi gain dual reverb) – 4500 (25 or 50w) and 4100 (50 or 100w): Channel switching and dual reverb
> 
> - Character: grungy & more metal tone
> - Dave Navarro, Pete Friesen, Jane’s addiction…
> 
> *30th ANNIVERSARY*
> 
> - 6100LE: Brass-plated chassis. Limited to 800 units worldwide
> - 6100: EL34 tubes
> - 6100LM: 5881 tubes
> - 4 x EL34/5881 and 7 x ECC83 = 11 valves!!!!
> - 3 channels – Tried to produce the tones of all great Marshall amps
> 
> + 1: Clean (JTM45)
> + 2: Crunch – 3 positions: Superlead / Master volume / JCM900
> + 3: Gain – 2 positions: Super gain / Super Ultra gain
> 
> - 4 way output power switching: You can select Pentode or Triode & 2 or 4 output valves meaning 25w, 50w or 100w depending on your selection.
> - Serial / Parallel effect loop with trim controls on each channel
> - Balanced compensated output
> - Speaker emulator
> - Output valve protection circuitry
> - Character: Every character?
> - Joe Satriani, Johhny A.
> 
> Hope it helps. Sorry if I left something you consider important.


hi what a great site im trading in my dls50 and want an older sounding amp been researching things for about 2 weeks now my fav sounds are from zep,peter green, early clapton can anyone advise me the best marshall to go for i dont need any more than 50 watts


----------



## SHOULDNOTBE

Any thoughts on the JMD100 compared to the JCM800?
My Uncle recently loaned me his JCM for a while but wants it back and I'm having a hell of a time trying to find a replacement.


----------



## Erle

*Marshall 30W Lead Amplifier* 
Can you identify this old Transistor Marshall amplifier 

On the front top I can see:-
Marshall 30 W Lead
Inputs: Bright, Normal
Controls, Bright - Normal - Bass - Treble
Fuse 
Power Switch
Two 12" Speakers 8 ohm DK26 T1632
Well! What is it?


----------



## mlwhite07

Hey all,

I finally got a Marshall! Been wanting one forever. New to this forum.
Any info on a EVT 150H head would be awesome.
Greetings,

Mark


----------



## thrawn86

@mlwhite07: You've got an AVT 150 there. Solid state power output, preamp valve hybrid. That amp gets good sounds and you should be happy with it.

For everyone else who's posted here recently, this is the ticket for you:

_The Following is a public service announcement from a member of the Marshall Forum, being reposted at this time and page, and is in no way official, accusatory or otherwise rude:_

To all new members and visitors who visit this page:

If you have a question, please feel free to join (if you haven't already) and post a New Thread in the appropriate section of the Forum. Do this by clicking the "marshallforum" logo in the upper left-hand corner of the screen, select the proper category, and choose the "New Thread" button near the top of the list.

Questions submitted in these older threads are often overlooked for a period of time. Please come forward and ask our bank of Marshall lovers, players, and techs for some advice. We will do the best we can to help out.

-thrawn86


----------



## Cast

Can some one tell me what is wrong with my JVM 210H it has a Buzzing sound when you change channles Thanks


----------



## Welty Johnson

I was asking a person on Ebay about Marshall amps and he sent me a link to this site and the first thing I read was this thread and my questions were answered. Excellent!!

Welty Johnson


----------



## thrawn86

Good to hear it man. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jono123

can someone help me decide re buying the new slash amp vs the old one from the 90's.

Can you get hendrix tones from them too, and are they versatile in that sense, or is it just sounding like slash.

That being said, i'm thinking otherwise of the dsl heads, either 50 or 100 watt for versatilty. plus anyone heard the jh100 hendrix stack? i see one still available and its also on my list, what do you guys think. email kahanovitch@Yahoo.ca


----------



## jazzy cian

*Silver Jubilee*

- Introduction: 1987 celebrating 50 years in music and 25 years in amp industry
- Pentode / Triode switch 
- Gain mode switch
- Character: Dark and more gain than a JCM800
- Slash

I have a Slash Signature 100/50W Head, only 3000 made and it is pretty much a replica of a silver jubilee!! Got it 2nd hand though so dont have the snakeskin cover for it!!  Really nice amp though!!


----------



## jazzy cian

Jono123 said:


> can someone help me decide re buying the new slash amp vs the old one from the 90's.
> 
> Can you get hendrix tones from them too, and are they versatile in that sense, or is it just sounding like slash.
> 
> That being said, i'm thinking otherwise of the dsl heads, either 50 or 100 watt for versatilty. plus anyone heard the jh100 hendrix stack? i see one still available and its also on my list, what do you guys think. email kahanovitch@Yahoo.ca




Yeah I dont play any slash stuff on mine, its the one from the 90s. I find it pretty cool for bluesy kinda crunchy stuff!! No reverb though!! And if you can get your hands on one of the ones from the 90s grab it cause its really rare. Only 3000 made and the 1st Marshall amp to have somebody elses signature on it as well as Jim Marshalls!! All in all it is a really nice sounding amp! No mad distortion on it, just clean and a very versatile gain!!


----------



## notturno

Great post!


----------



## jazzy cian

Guv'nor said:


> *THE MARSHALLFORUM GUIDE TO MARSHALL AMPS*
> 
> 
> This is just some information about the main BIG Marshall tube amps. It is not a definitive guide or something like that. Just some points to help to understand the different models, what they do, and who uses them.
> 
> There are some other important models (18w, JCM600, newer models…) and there were also Bass/Super Bass versions of the 50w/100w amps. Then PAs… but below are the real BIG Marshalls.
> 
> Marshall has done different RIs in recent years (as you may know).
> 
> *JTM45 / Bluesbreaker combo*
> 
> 
> 
> - Introduction: 1962
> - Models 1987, 1961 (BB with 4x10”) & 1962 (BB with 2x12”)
> - Tubes: 2x5881 & 3xECC83
> - Used 6L6GT whenever supplies of the 5881 dried up
> - From Jan/64 to Dec/65 due to a problem of supply with the American tubes Marshall used KT66 being the tone more crunchy. Let’s say more “Marshall”
> - The front panel reads JTM50 (Jim and Terry Marshall – Terry is Jim’s son)
> 
> *PLEXI PANEL*
> 
> - Introduction: 1966
> - Models 1987 (50w) and 1959 (100w)
> - Power tubes change from KT66 to EL34
> - Character: Tighter, louder and fuller distortion
> - The front panel reads JTM
> - Hendrix, EVH, ACDC etc…
> 
> *METAL FACE*
> 
> - Introduction: 1969
> - Change from Plexiglas to gold aluminium (front and back panels)
> - Circuits remain PTP (and therefore the same as plexi models) until 1974
> - Character: From 1974 (printed circuit board) brighter, more aggresive and less harmornics.
> - The front panel reads JMP (Jim Marshall products)
> - 70s classic rock
> 
> *MASTER VOLUME*
> 
> - Introduction: 1975
> - Marshall included a preamp gain control
> - Character: Bright and punchy. Real screamers
> - Iron Maiden, Judas Priest (old), Black Sabbath…
> 
> *JCM800*
> 
> - Introduction: 1981
> - 1 channel model: Just cosmetics changes
> - 2 channels model: Channel switching, reverb and effect loop
> - Character:
> + 1 channel: same as master volume
> + 2 channels: More gain and more aggressive than the single channel version
> 
> - Zakk Wylde, Motley Crue, Tom Morello…
> 
> *Silver Jubilee*
> 
> - Introduction: 1987 celebrating 50 years in music and 25 years in amp industry
> - Pentode / Triode switch
> - Gain mode switch
> - Character: Dark and more gain than a JCM800
> - Slash
> 
> *JCM900*
> 
> - Introduction: 1990
> 
> - 1 channel model (Hi gain master volume)
> 
> + 1990: 2500 (50w) and 2100 (100w) – More gain (up to 20) and dual master volume
> + 1993: 2500SL-X and 2100 SL-X – Extra ECC83 (more gain)
> 
> - 2 channel model (Hi gain dual reverb) – 4500 (25 or 50w) and 4100 (50 or 100w): Channel switching and dual reverb
> 
> - Character: grungy & more metal tone
> - Dave Navarro, Pete Friesen, Jane’s addiction…
> 
> *30th ANNIVERSARY*
> 
> - 6100LE: Brass-plated chassis. Limited to 800 units worldwide
> - 6100: EL34 tubes
> - 6100LM: 5881 tubes
> - 4 x EL34/5881 and 7 x ECC83 = 11 valves!!!!
> - 3 channels – Tried to produce the tones of all great Marshall amps
> 
> + 1: Clean (JTM45)
> + 2: Crunch – 3 positions: Superlead / Master volume / JCM900
> + 3: Gain – 2 positions: Super gain / Super Ultra gain
> 
> - 4 way output power switching: You can select Pentode or Triode & 2 or 4 output valves meaning 25w, 50w or 100w depending on your selection.
> - Serial / Parallel effect loop with trim controls on each channel
> - Balanced compensated output
> - Speaker emulator
> - Output valve protection circuitry
> - Character: Every character?
> - Joe Satriani, Johhny A.
> 
> Hope it helps. Sorry if I left something you consider important.




Marshall Amps Info & Schematics

heck this out, also a good chronological history of Marshall Amps


----------



## n4wqh

I am a new member here. *I have a question for anyone that is interested in weighing in...

I am over 50. I was a guitarist in several bands in the late 70s and early 80s. *I got out of the business and sold almost all of my gear. *The only things I kept were my 25th Anniversary Strat and a Peavy amp. *I have occasionally played, but just in the house and alone.

In the last year or two, I have started to play more frequently. *I have bought a few items, one being a Marshall AVT 150H head and two 1960 (A/B) cabs. *I like the capabilities of the head, but it is not the master volume head I had in the early 80s.

So, here is the question... I want that tone and control I had in the 80s. *Turn the Strat volume down to 2 or 3 and the sound is clean for great rhythm. *Crank the Strat to 10 and have that incredible tone and wail on lead. *What in the current available Marshall world will give me what I want? *I*have tried to locate my old head but the owner has passed away and no one knows where it went. *What do you think? *A DSL? *Other ideas? *I am saving my "milk money" and hope to get the head that I need in the next year or so. *Until then, your opinions matter a great deal.

Thanks in advance for your opinions. *I am looking forward to a bunch of us geezers meeting and enjoying a bit of musical nostalga.

Yours,

Mike


----------



## Someone Else

Excellent Thread.....picked up a copy of History of Marshall Amps also......

Just joined the forum and picking up a 1967 50 watt JTM today......

Thanks for the info folks.....


----------



## erman

want to ask...why when i plug in my guitar multieffect to return channel of marshall new mgx series stack doesnt make any sound but when i plug into the send channel the sound appear but not very loud...private message me somebody know bout this..thanks...


----------



## mjmlewis

Hi guys

Very interesting thread. I’ve been trying to start a new thread about a JMP 50 combo that I have just got hold of but for some reason my threads dont get posted?!

Any way im after some details about my new JMP. It has lead and bass 50 written on the back with a serial 0979H. Im wondering when its from and what it could be worth. It has a service sticker on the top that dates it to 76?

Im completely new to Marshall and valve amps so sorry if this is all obvious stuff.

Look forward to your help.

Some pictures here -
Pictures by mjmlewis - Photobucket


----------



## eddy.rock

where i can get marshall amp at singapore with good price


----------



## LPMarshall hack

n4wqh said:


> I am a new member here. *I have a question for anyone that is interested in weighing in...
> 
> I am over 50. I was a guitarist in several bands in the late 70s and early 80s. *I got out of the business and sold almost all of my gear. *The only things I kept were my 25th Anniversary Strat and a Peavy amp. *I have occasionally played, but just in the house and alone.
> 
> In the last year or two, I have started to play more frequently. *I have bought a few items, one being a Marshall AVT 150H head and two 1960 (A/B) cabs. *I like the capabilities of the head, but it is not the master volume head I had in the early 80s.
> 
> So, here is the question... I want that tone and control I had in the 80s. *Turn the Strat volume down to 2 or 3 and the sound is clean for great rhythm. *Crank the Strat to 10 and have that incredible tone and wail on lead. *What in the current available Marshall world will give me what I want? *I*have tried to locate my old head but the owner has passed away and no one knows where it went. *What do you think? *A DSL? *Other ideas? *I am saving my "milk money" and hope to get the head that I need in the next year or so. *Until then, your opinions matter a great deal.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinions. *I am looking forward to a bunch of us geezers meeting and enjoying a bit of musical nostalga.
> 
> Yours,
> 
> Mike





If you are used to using your guitar's volume knob for rythym and cranking it for leads like the old school days, then I think the Vintage Modern is for you. The amp was made for guys like you who use the volume knob for solos. I keep my rhythm volume on 3-6, then crank it to 8-10 for solos and it works perfect!!! Try one and see what you think.


----------



## blu512

I have a Marshall MG30FX AMP. I believe I have blown something. It will play for a while, but after it warms up the power cuts out. Does anyone Know what the problem is? Thank You


----------



## blues_n_cues

blu512 said:


> I have a Marshall MG30FX AMP. I believe I have blown something. It will play for a while, but after it warms up the power cuts out. Does anyone Know what the problem is? Thank You



overheating the ss board? i've read about it but i don't know that amp.


----------



## blu512

Thank you! Sounds like a possible malfunction. Do you know if there is a fixable solution to a overheated SS Board?


----------



## Jarrad

Hey guys

I was wondering if you could help me with a bit of a problem I've got, my brother started playing guitar a few years ago however, is now selling his guitar amp

I don't know anything about amps so bare with me if I'm a little thick in this area but from what i can tell its a:

Marshall AMP, Valvestate 2000 AVT

Model AVT412 200W RMS

If you need anymore details ill be happy to give them if you e-mail me also i can give you pictures as well

I was wanting to know how much do you reckon I should sell it for?? because i don't want to get ripped off, and you guys seem like you know what your talking about

Any help would be much appreciated
Thank You


----------



## fstrat59slp

n4wqh said:


> I am a new member here. *I have a question for anyone that is interested in weighing in...
> 
> I am over 50. I was a guitarist in several bands in the late 70s and early 80s. *I got out of the business and sold almost all of my gear. *The only things I kept were my 25th Anniversary Strat and a Peavy amp. *I have occasionally played, but just in the house and alone.
> 
> In the last year or two, I have started to play more frequently. *I have bought a few items, one being a Marshall AVT 150H head and two 1960 (A/B) cabs. *I like the capabilities of the head, but it is not the master volume head I had in the early 80s.
> 
> So, here is the question... I want that tone and control I had in the 80s. *Turn the Strat volume down to 2 or 3 and the sound is clean for great rhythm. *Crank the Strat to 10 and have that incredible tone and wail on lead. *What in the current available Marshall world will give me what I want? *I*have tried to locate my old head but the owner has passed away and no one knows where it went. *What do you think? *A DSL? *Other ideas? *I am saving my "milk money" and hope to get the head that I need in the next year or so. *Until then, your opinions matter a great deal.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinions. *I am looking forward to a bunch of us geezers meeting and enjoying a bit of musical nostalga.
> 
> Yours,
> 
> Mike



For the cab that you have the jcm800 or 900's might get you what your looking for. I like to do the same thing with my marshall, rolling the guitar knob for clean and on 10 for lead. The head I have is a 59slp and i have the 1960a cab, but I don't like the way it sounds with this head because of the fact that it doesn't break up as quickly as the 25watt greenback celestions do. My problem is that at this time I cant afford the 1960ax cab haha. Hope this helped some


----------



## 61rocker

I had a JCM800 100w combo amp....it was one of the best sounding amps I have ever owned.....I traded it for a '71 Super Lead...anyway is that a 2103 model. I have never seen a 100watt combo from the '70s except for one that had 1 12" speaker....rare bird....The other guitar player in my band owns the JCM combo...I will have to look at the model number....these 100w combos are pretty scarce.....I used to set it on a 4'12...it was the best of both worlds...closed back for stage, and I always miked the open backed combo.....Here it is under a '69 100w Super Lead....running dual mono....


----------



## 61rocker

n4wqh said:


> I am a new member here. *I have a question for anyone that is interested in weighing in...
> 
> I am over 50. I was a guitarist in several bands in the late 70s and early 80s. *I got out of the business and sold almost all of my gear. *The only things I kept were my 25th Anniversary Strat and a Peavy amp. *I have occasionally played, but just in the house and alone.
> 
> In the last year or two, I have started to play more frequently. *I have bought a few items, one being a Marshall AVT 150H head and two 1960 (A/B) cabs. *I like the capabilities of the head, but it is not the master volume head I had in the early 80s.
> 
> So, here is the question... I want that tone and control I had in the 80s. *Turn the Strat volume down to 2 or 3 and the sound is clean for great rhythm. *Crank the Strat to 10 and have that incredible tone and wail on lead. *What in the current available Marshall world will give me what I want? *I*have tried to locate my old head but the owner has passed away and no one knows where it went. *What do you think? *A DSL? *Other ideas? *I am saving my "milk money" and hope to get the head that I need in the next year or so. *Until then, your opinions matter a great deal.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinions. *I am looking forward to a bunch of us geezers meeting and enjoying a bit of musical nostalga.
> 
> Yours,
> 
> Mike


 HI Mike...I am new here too....but IMHO...if you want the tone you had in the 70s or 80s...find a JMP or JCM800 Marshall, they are still not too far up there in price and you WILL get that tone you had.....I know I have found mine again.....I know everyone will have a different take....but hey man...you can't go wrong with a 2203 Model.....


----------



## Les Moore

Is there an easy to understand reason for the, IMO, very confusing usage of the year-numbers for describing different models, both amps and cabs, like 1959, 1987 and so on?


----------



## sparke2k

hi, thanks for the post
i have a 50watt 
(inspection tag inside reads)
marshall lead m912 s/a 4474E
3 plastic (on/off_stdby_ground) switches
doesn't say jtm or jmp nothing is stamped 
on the front plate 
i saw a reissue 1987S that looked just like it
any info would be appreciated
thanks......steve


----------



## Judas Prius

Thanks for this info Guv'nor! I'm looking for a Superlead, JMP or JTM.... something other than the 900 50w DR I play through now. I need a much better tone... hence the reason I'm here.


----------



## JASON_NORTH_BLUES_BAND

Thanks for the informative post! You can't beat a good demo of an amp, I find.
I have posted plenty on youtube, at JasonNorthBlues and jasenorthblues and I have recorded my debut album with a Marshall original '68 plexi.
Please go to www.reverbnation.com/bluesboykings to hear tracks from the album.
Also find out more about my amps, our music and gigs at Home - Jason North Blues Band.

Thanks Jim!


----------



## auburnshredder

*Nad*

Just picked up a Class 5 head at GC in Sacramento.

Based on reviews, I expected quite a bit...and wasn't disapointed....selling my DSL401 as we speak...can't match the tone.

I can't believe a $350 amp can sound this good!! 

No, it is not going to have the gain of my Soldano or Mesa...but it is an absolute Blues MACHINE.

Loudest 5 watts I could imagine...mic it and you tour with this bitch!!

Played a few bars of Wanton Song dimed..this amp nails it..


----------



## Manners

Very good post here sir


----------



## TimShaw

This is GREAT. Thank you!


----------



## tribute60s

What is the best first Marshall amp for a beginner


----------



## tribute60s

Double post


----------



## Strateuphoria

tribute60s said:


> What is the best first Marshall amp for a beginner



it depends on what your requirements are, for bedroom practise class5 or valvestate Marshalls.


----------



## Strateuphoria

Axeologist said:


> I'm new as well to this forum. I hope this is the right place for a question...
> Does anyone know if there has been a JTM45/100W reissue? I played a JTM45 Bluesbreaker (1990 made) and it just killed me (AWESOME!) and wondered if it might be a good replacement for my 1971 Marshall major which I use for clean tones. The JTM45 just had great charactor.



Have you tried a 100w VM?


----------



## Billie68

Much Value Here, Thank You Everyone


----------



## leewall

I've been playing a 1968 SG for years.I need a new amp and want to know what Marshall amp you would recommend for playing in a small club but I can get that big ass Marshall stack sound out of without blowing the back door off the place.


----------



## buck99

Anyone know how to deal with warranty issues in the US since there seems to be a severe lack of Marshall authorized service centers? More specifically Michigan?

Not getting anywhere with a Marshall service rep. Seems to not give a crap.


----------



## blues_n_cues

buck99 said:


> Anyone know how to deal with warranty issues in the US since there seems to be a severe lack of Marshall authorized service centers? More specifically Michigan?
> 
> Not getting anywhere with a Marshall service rep. Seems to not give a crap.



just google "authorized marshall dealer" near your town. any authorized dealer can certainly hook you up w/ a decent tech I would think.

last i knew Korg USA was the U.S. Marshall distributor but I think that's changed lately.

I'm pretty sure that there's a guitar center in Detroit.
here's Frank's in Flint,Mi.
Tube amp Service Technicians


----------



## blues_n_cues

here ya go.
just type in your zip & it'll show the closest one.
Marshall USA Service Centers


----------



## Timo823

Hi,
Sorry but new to this. I'm selling a rare Marshall JTM45 1964/1965 with speakers.
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace

This is just in case there are collectors on this website who would be interested.

Sorry if this isn't the way to do things just don't want Marshall Fans to miss out.


----------



## nasticanasta

leewall said:


> I've been playing a 1968 SG for years.I need a new amp and want to know what Marshall amp you would recommend for playing in a small club but I can get that big ass Marshall stack sound out of without blowing the back door off the place.


I own a 94 SG special with ebony neck...it sounds awesome with my 1987x.


----------



## SilverJubileeNewbie

This really helps a newbie like me. Thanks!


----------



## strat59

Timo823 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry but new to this. I'm selling a rare Marshall JTM45 1964/1965 with speakers.
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> This is just in case there are collectors on this website who would be interested.
> 
> Sorry if this isn't the way to do things just don't want Marshall Fans to miss out.




Hi did you sell that head & cabs to Ampaholics ?


----------



## naikan

great job! it's beauty


----------



## Bubba po

So why isn't the JCM 2000 series listed?


----------



## JAC

Alot of info on here! Thanks! I see big used Marshall heads all the time at GC. I'm going to start paying attention to model, price, shape it appears to be in etc. I have Fenders, Epiphone, Sunn and Voxs but, still looking and trying to find a Marshall. I like the Class5 head. I wonder if that would work with a 10" 16 ohm speaker?


----------



## R.Kandy

Does anyone have any good intel regarding the Marshall JMD1? The price just dropped about $300.


----------



## Harolds@soundenhancer.com

I own a 1974, 100 watt, Marshall 1959 Super Lead MK ll. I got it several years ago. It came with 6550 tubes but I converted it to EL34. I prefer the softer touch of the EL34’s. 
Many years ago, I bought “new”, two ’72, 100 watt and 50 watt super lead heads to tour with. The bright channel tone on these amps are very bright stock. The volume control can be so sensitive, it was difficult to use. Almost jumped from off to wide open with just a touch to the knob.
I played my ‘72 amps with a homemade attenuator for years (5 nights a week) thru a 1967 four twelve slant cab, with no issues. In 1972 there were no commercially made attenuators, we used large rheostats and made our own. However, I ran the volume on 3 for the amount of crunch I like. Never had an issue. 
I discovered by removing one side of the capacitor on the bright channels volume pot, (inside the amp), it really warms up the tone. Takes the bitter treble out completely. The volume control becomes usable and the bass really comes alive. 
This is a great mod without really changing anything. Tone is much, much better... more Plexi like. Just disconnect one side to break the circuit. Try it!


----------



## Eriisjntr

hi friends,

The Vintage _Marshall Guide_. This is my first article here at Solodallas.net. I hope this can be useful to all of you who are interested in buying old _Marshall amps_.thanks


----------



## ramhi4x

So is a 2204/2203 just a 1987/1959 with an MV and a one wire mod so to speak please?


----------



## Dave Warthog Wharton

Wow, pretty nice thread. I own a 1983 JCM 800 2204 Lead Master Model Mk.II. I've been cosmetically "rebuilding" it and have a question for you gearheads out there that might see this. First, are the handle caps on this model supposed to be gold or black? I've seen plenty of online pictures of this model and they're ALL different, black and gold. Which color is it? Second, mine is missing it's pressence knob. The remaining knobs are all screw in sliver faced with a gold band before the blackish, brownish plastic. For the life of me I can't find a matching replacement knob? Third, the front bottom right corner cap is busted clean off but the rivets remain. How does one remove these rivets so's to install a new corner cap? Any help here would be most hot. Thanx.


----------



## NJM

357mag said:


> It would be nice to see a little about the solid state MG series or the AVT Valvestate series. Tube amps are not without problems, believe me.



Nope.


----------



## HendrixVibrato

Sorry, I just can't help myself, maybe I'm just too old (or too smart?)

Rocket scientists - this is NOT a thread to fix your amp, or tell you where to get a great Marshall amp for NO MONEY ($500???), or why your amp doesn't sound like "xxx", etc., etc.

This thread was intended to give a quick rundown of the more important historic Marshalls - for those who feel that it is not complete, don't come here whining about how yours was left out, or how bad a thread it is because it does not list every single unit, etc - anyone who has ever served in the armed services KNOWS that you do NOT complain about a problem unless you have put some time into, and can offer, a darned good suggestion for how to fix it - like a post that contains similarly detailed info as the OP was - otherwise it is just darned disrespectful of the original intent and effort put forth, which, lest we forget, was made by a guy trying to HELP us - he's not the enemy, so don't treat him like that!

Where the heck did some of you learn to read - or did you at all??

It's very simple - you are either part of the solution, or you are part of the PROBLEM (and the latter is a complete waste of DNA).

That aside - a lot of good responses giving props for the efforts made, as well as some additional nice info to add, thanks for those efforts! 

Those who needs repairs, go to the proper forum section - READ BEFORE POSTING is a good rule of thumb.

Those unhappy because the list isn't absolutely complete - then SUBMIT your COMPLETE list with all appropriate details, so it can, if need be and deemed worthy, be considered.

Last - be nice, so I can go back to being nice, too. That's right, I'm the guy who SAYS what most of us think but are too polite (or can't be bothered by stupidity and/or rudeness) to say/respond to. 

Food for thought: Those with the ability have the *responsibility*.

And now....back to our regularly scheduled programming.

Seriously - love being here with ALL you Marshall guys (and gals, as the case may be). !!


----------



## Cybergraeme

Hey guys ... im new here, in fact to any form sign of my age probably, so sorry if im in the wrong place 
i started a thread about i vintage plexi i was gifted could any clever ppl here have a look at it cheers.


----------



## rayc

A terrific and organic set of lists. I'm learning every time I drop in. Thanks to all who contribute info & good vibes.


----------



## blues_n_cues

HendrixVibrato said:


> Sorry, I just can't help myself, maybe I'm just too old (or too smart?)
> 
> Rocket scientists - this is NOT a thread to fix your amp, or tell you where to get a great Marshall amp for NO MONEY ($500???), or why your amp doesn't sound like "xxx", etc., etc.
> 
> This thread was intended to give a quick rundown of the more important historic Marshalls - for those who feel that it is not complete, don't come here whining about how yours was left out, or how bad a thread it is because it does not list every single unit, etc - anyone who has ever served in the armed services KNOWS that you do NOT complain about a problem unless you have put some time into, and can offer, a darned good suggestion for how to fix it - like a post that contains similarly detailed info as the OP was - otherwise it is just darned disrespectful of the original intent and effort put forth, which, lest we forget, was made by a guy trying to HELP us - he's not the enemy, so don't treat him like that!
> 
> Where the heck did some of you learn to read - or did you at all??
> 
> It's very simple - you are either part of the solution, or you are part of the PROBLEM (and the latter is a complete waste of DNA).
> 
> That aside - a lot of good responses giving props for the efforts made, as well as some additional nice info to add, thanks for those efforts!
> 
> Those who needs repairs, go to the proper forum section - READ BEFORE POSTING is a good rule of thumb.
> 
> Those unhappy because the list isn't absolutely complete - then SUBMIT your COMPLETE list with all appropriate details, so it can, if need be and deemed worthy, be considered.
> 
> Last - be nice, so I can go back to being nice, too. That's right, I'm the guy who SAYS what most of us think but are too polite (or can't be bothered by stupidity and/or rudeness) to say/respond to.
> 
> Food for thought: Those with the ability have the *responsibility*.
> 
> And now....back to our regularly scheduled programming.
> 
> Seriously - love being here with ALL you Marshall guys (and gals, as the case may be). !!



helluva 1 & done poster there.


----------



## decisiondecision

IMO, his article (The Evolution of the 100W Circuit: From JTMs to JMP Superleads)
is quite good : The 1965-1967 Marshall Super 100 Amplifier (aka JTM45/100)


----------



## JAC

This thread is excellent! With every form of respect due, can you kindly update it to include the newer models which have come out such as the imports, solid state stuff, hybrids and the delightful 50th aniversary single watters? I know it is alot of work but, just a friendly suggestion. Thank you!


----------



## AbelsKeepeR

Wow, alot of great info in this thread!


----------



## bluesguitarist

Help I have a marshall JCM 2000 DSL 401 what I need to know is I want to run an extra speaker cab and at the same time use the the amps 1x12 as well , so will the extra 8ohm jack next to the main take an extra cab of will it throw off the ohms ?


----------



## waylon15

Would anyone be interested in trading me a jcm 2000 dsl for my vintage modern 2466 head?


----------



## JAC

This is a great thread but, I would love to see people add to it with the MG series, Class5 Stuff, new imported DSL stuff, the valvestate amps which seem to have come and went (I felt they had a nice tone!), 50th aniversary single watters, etc. I have learned quite a bit from this forum and, I'm just trying to make a positive suggestion. I feel this sticky could be updated. Maybe some of the wiser mods can discuss this among themselves and, decide on it. JAC


----------



## Bloozking

I have a 1979 JMP MK2 Master Model 100W Lead Head in pretty good shape. Just had the pots cleaned and the bias's set. Any idea how much it is worth? Thanks.


----------



## slash always

hallo to everybody!! i have a marshall el34 50/50 and for preamp i have a vox tonelab station. is it good or with some else preamp it's better???


----------



## b2d3yq

Hello. I was wondering why there is no button on the Ynjvie Malmsteen amp head to change the values in the send and return fx loop. Ex.. - 10 for stompboxes and + 4 for rack units and processors. I am running a Eventide Time Factor delay unit in the fx loop and get a little bit of hum whenever the fx loop is engaged. Thank You.


----------



## SGTGuitar

Hey guys, I am a newby to the forum. I am by no means a collector or an expert, but I have been playing for over 40 years and have some pretty cool gear. I have this old Marshall Tremolo 50 that I purchased in a pawn shop in 1981 and would like to learn more about it. It has the old "wicker" basket tube restraints and looked pretty old when I bought it. I've been using it live through a 4X12 top cab that I purchased new around the same time. I have played this rig live and in the studio for all these years and it sounds awesome, but I really don't know anything about it. 
Serial Number is T/A 6127A. 
How can I find out more specifics?


----------



## vintmodJCM

SGTGuitar said:


> Hey guys, I am a newby to the forum. I am by no means a collector or an expert, but I have been playing for over 40 years and have some pretty cool gear. I have this old Marshall Tremolo 50 that I purchased in a pawn shop in 1981 and would like to learn more about it. It has the old "wicker" basket tube restraints and looked pretty old when I bought it. I've been using it live through a 4X12 top cab that I purchased new around the same time. I have played this rig live and in the studio for all these years and it sounds awesome, but I really don't know anything about it.
> Serial Number is T/A 6127A.
> How can I find out more specifics?



Here are some links that might help.

Amp Archives/Marshall/50 Watt Series 1966-1981/1987T Lead Tremolo 50W

The Vintage Marshall Guide

Also, try searching topics in this forum.


----------



## SGTGuitar

Thanks,
So, it appears to be a Plexi head, a Tremolo 50 made in '69 or '70. I am considering selling it, but would like to maximize the selling condition, matching knobs, etc.


----------



## vintmodJCM

SGTGuitar said:


> Thanks,
> So, it appears to be a Plexi head, a Tremolo 50 made in '69 or '70. I am considering selling it, but would like to maximize the selling condition, matching knobs, etc.



You've got a special amp there! It was a 70's Super Tremolo that Tim Caswell turned into the legendary Guns 'n' Roses AFD amp head. Besides eBay, you can compare prices of other vintage Marshalls at gbase.com


----------



## TwinACStacks

I SILL take exception to this list. The JMD1 is everybit as much a REAL Marshall as a '67 Plexi.

I know this for FACT. I have owned BOTH. Still wish I had the Plexi to pair up with the JMD1 *sigh*.

 TWIN


----------



## Micky

Twin - It is an old list. Mainly covers vintage stuff. Doesn't contain any of the newer amps released in the past few years. I also didn't see mention of many of the Artiste solo amps...

Maybe we should make a new list?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Micky said:


> Twin - It is an old list. Mainly covers vintage stuff. Doesn't contain any of the newer amps released in the past few years. I also didn't see mention of many of the Artiste solo amps...
> 
> Maybe we should make a new list?




 Micky I bitched about it when the thread was fairly new too....

 TWIN


----------



## superchango9800

Can you tell me what my amp is worth? I have a Marshall 1959 Super Lead 100W SN# SLA8132E.


----------



## Static

I am so pleased I bought a new JVM210Hjs, Having previously had the 410H the Satch model is tighter, better sustain, more grit and no noise.
My previous new 410H went back to Marshall 2 times. I'm hoping this time I'm trouble free....


----------



## Static

That should have read JVM410Hjs (Satch head) my previous amp was a Marshall JVM210H that went back to Marshall factory 2 times. Sorry for the mess up.


----------



## Static

I used to have the old Marshalls dating back to the early 70s including the 800s, Silver Jubilee and a rack with the JMP1 and 50/50 Monoblock power amp. Frankly none of those old amps can touch the JVMs. Simply put, you have to really crank those old buggers to get a decent sound and by that time you'd get fired out of the band. I recently bought a new JVM 50 head and it didn't have enough puff (volume) The shop were very helpful and I paid the extra to get the JVM210H 100 head fantastic but hold on......On the 3rd gig the amp went dead, the valves were still lit footswitch worked but no sound. The shop sent it back to Marshall factory and a week later I got it back. They said blown HT fuse and the put in 4 EL34s. Blow me down 2 weeks later the amp is getting quieter and breaking up sounding like a distortion box with a dead battery. I didn't want that same amp back and stumped up the extra £150 for the JVM 410Hjs, now i'm f***** cooking. Each time I had to take the amp into the local dealer and collect it when it was so called fixed and not once from the dealer or Marshall did I get an apology. I highly recommend the Satch head so far and as long as I don't encounter any nasty faults. This amp really bites, I just reloaded my little AVT Marshall 4x12 with a pair of V30s and a pair of Eminence Wizards. With master vol on 10 o clock this thing is monstrous through this reworked cab. Space is an issue in my car hence the smaller 4x12 cab. it did add another 25% to the wait though. I wished the Marshall JVM footswitch channel lights in the top R/H corner were spaced much further apart. You really have to concentrate and focus before wondering which channel you're on. That is my only criticism otherwise simply an amazing amp. You really have to gig it, trying it out in a shop is like test driving a Ferrari in 1st gear around a car park. I do welcome all your thoughts guys.


----------



## Brown Sound

JASON_NORTH_BLUES_BAND said:


> Good article! Even I learned something and I have owned and still do own a variety of models from different eras from 60's to 90's. Well done and keep listening to rock and the blues!
> PS my band is on youtube and myspace,
> 
> Jason North Blues Band



So many to choose from. Marshall amps are the best. Like Martin guitars, they seem to vary at times. When looking around, play as many as you can and when yours comes along you will know after you hit that first G chord. Love all of my Marshalls except my DSL401 which has become a 10 year love hate relationship.
Bridge rectifier, crazy swells, to many options on bias, speaker jacks.cold solider joints.and last but not least OVERHEATING!! When the dsl is on, it is a monster
and it achieves that elusive BROWN SOUND and then sadly it leaves as quickly as arrives. I guess quality control left the building on this model. I still love Marshall always Peace it is cool to join you guys


----------



## laurarozen35

oh thanks so much. All informations I'm finding are here 
__________________________________
bootcut jeans


----------



## old lefty

walked into guitar center today saw a marshall head siittng on the floor in the vintage amp section no price on it ft panel is gold anodized aluminum has jmp on bottom left, 1 bass,mid ,treble, master volume on the back it says in cursive marshall font master model mk2 made by jim marshall products england 50 watt serial #095891 asked at the counter what the price was they said $1100.00 but it does not work. i asked why the hell are trying to sell something that don't work and do you know what is wrong with it? a kid working there said i tested all the tubes they are ok i said you don't have a tube tester here so how can you say that he replies well they all light up i said even a tube that is bad will sometimes glow.it probably one of the transformers. anyway what year is this head ? it's at guitar center in okc ok. i recently bought a 4x12 bottom marshall cabinet that they said had a blown speaker i had them plug it in heard all speakers working but heard a rattle so i bought cheap took it home pulled off the back tested all the speakers for sound all good they were all loose on the front panel so i marked around them removed the screws rotated em about an inch re-installed the screws with a drop of wood glue on em and cut a 4"port in the back sounds real good plugged into my avt 150.


----------



## JAC

Wow! What a trip! I've been reading through here and, I have a few posts on here I see! I did not even have a Marshall for a while when posting on here before. Now my stash includes three small Marshall tube amps! I feel it is time this sticky is updated to include everything to this point in 2014. Just Hoping!


----------



## knucklebut

Guv'nor said:


> *THE MARSHALLFORUM GUIDE TO MARSHALL AMPS*
> 
> 
> This is just some information about the main BIG Marshall tube amps. It is not a definitive guide or something like that. Just some points to help to understand the different models, what they do, and who uses them.
> 
> There are some other important models (18w, JCM600, newer models…) and there were also Bass/Super Bass versions of the 50w/100w amps. Then PAs… but below are the real BIG Marshalls.
> 
> Marshall has done different RIs in recent years (as you may know).
> 
> *JTM45 / Bluesbreaker combo*
> 
> - Introduction: 1962
> - Models 1987, 1961 (BB with 4x10”) & 1962 (BB with 2x12”)
> - Tubes: 2x5881 & 3xECC83
> - Used 6L6GT whenever supplies of the 5881 dried up
> - From Jan/64 to Dec/65 due to a problem of supply with the American tubes Marshall used KT66 being the tone more crunchy. Let’s say more “Marshall”
> - The front panel reads JTM50 (Jim and Terry Marshall – Terry is Jim’s son)
> 
> *PLEXI PANEL*
> 
> - Introduction: 1966
> - Models 1987 (50w) and 1959 (100w)
> - Power tubes change from KT66 to EL34
> - Character: Tighter, louder and fuller distortion
> - The front panel reads JTM
> - Hendrix, EVH, ACDC etc…
> 
> *METAL FACE*
> 
> - Introduction: 1969
> - Change from Plexiglas to gold aluminium (front and back panels)
> - Circuits remain PTP (and therefore the same as plexi models) until 1974
> - Character: From 1974 (printed circuit board) brighter, more aggresive and less harmornics.
> - The front panel reads JMP (Jim Marshall products)
> - 70s classic rock
> 
> *MASTER VOLUME*
> 
> - Introduction: 1975
> - Marshall included a preamp gain control
> - Character: Bright and punchy. Real screamers
> - Iron Maiden, Judas Priest (old), Black Sabbath…
> 
> *JCM800*
> 
> - Introduction: 1981
> - 1 channel model: Just cosmetics changes
> - 2 channels model: Channel switching, reverb and effect loop
> - Character:
> + 1 channel: same as master volume
> + 2 channels: More gain and more aggressive than the single channel version
> 
> - Zakk Wylde, Motley Crue, Tom Morello…
> 
> *Silver Jubilee*
> 
> - Introduction: 1987 celebrating 50 years in music and 25 years in amp industry
> - Pentode / Triode switch
> - Gain mode switch
> - Character: Dark and more gain than a JCM800
> - Slash
> 
> *JCM900*
> 
> - Introduction: 1990
> 
> - 1 channel model (Hi gain master volume)
> 
> + 1990: 2500 (50w) and 2100 (100w) – More gain (up to 20) and dual master volume
> + 1993: 2500SL-X and 2100 SL-X – Extra ECC83 (more gain)
> 
> - 2 channel model (Hi gain dual reverb) – 4500 (25 or 50w) and 4100 (50 or 100w): Channel switching and dual reverb
> 
> - Character: grungy & more metal tone
> - Dave Navarro, Pete Friesen, Jane’s addiction…
> 
> *30th ANNIVERSARY*
> 
> - 6100LE: Brass-plated chassis. Limited to 800 units worldwide
> - 6100: EL34 tubes
> - 6100LM: 5881 tubes
> - 4 x EL34/5881 and 7 x ECC83 = 11 valves!!!!
> - 3 channels – Tried to produce the tones of all great Marshall amps
> 
> + 1: Clean (JTM45)
> + 2: Crunch – 3 positions: Superlead / Master volume / JCM900
> + 3: Gain – 2 positions: Super gain / Super Ultra gain
> 
> - 4 way output power switching: You can select Pentode or Triode & 2 or 4 output valves meaning 25w, 50w or 100w depending on your selection.
> - Serial / Parallel effect loop with trim controls on each channel
> - Balanced compensated output
> - Speaker emulator
> - Output valve protection circuitry
> - Character: Every character?
> - Joe Satriani, Johhny A.
> 
> Hope it helps. Sorry if I left something you consider important.
> 
> Marshall - Big Bob's Marshall Warehouse - YouTube. God is this funny


----------



## Coronado

Totally unrelated, I didnt know the Forum went as far back as 2006! On a quest to find post #1.


----------



## amprx

Hey Guys . I still don't see the Add. what ,where how do i see the add? Please advise. P.Geraghty


----------



## Kooz1

*Combo model question*

I have two Marshall 50w combos but I'm not sure what Model they are.

1- 79 JMP 05336L 2x12 Black Tolex -- overall size = 10.5 x 23.75 x30.5 

2- 78 JMP 07665K 2x12 Fawn/Tan Tolex --overall size = 9 x 23 x 29 

Thanks in advance for the help! -Kooz1


----------



## Tabcat

I have a JTM45 head (not the green/black tolex RI) all black 6 knob 4 inputs)
When it was in for some tune up issues, the repair guys said it was one of the few that were wired for 6L6 tubes. (had ELs in it) Now that it has 6L6s in it is the best Marshall head I have ever heard (and have). Can anyone tell me anything about this amp? PS: they wanted to buy it off me. Jim


----------



## Far Rider

Tabcat said:


> I have a JTM45 head (not the green/black tolex RI) all black 6 knob 4 inputs)
> When it was in for some tune up issues, the repair guys said it was one of the few that were wired for 6L6 tubes. (had ELs in it) Now that it has 6L6s in it is the best Marshall head I have ever heard (and have). Can anyone tell me anything about this amp? PS: they wanted to buy it off me. Jim



Welcome to the forum. Try posting this in the section called Let's Talk Vintage. 
But from my own perspective, unless they are offering you a ridiculous amount of money, DON'T SELL IT!


----------



## hevechvy

do you like the VM better than the jcm 800?


----------



## pumpen

Hallo,

ich habe einen Marshall Super Bass Bj.1984 erstanden.
Nun habe ich gesehen, dass Eingänge I + II miteinander verbunden werden. Was hat das auf sich und welche Vorteile bringt es?

Danke


----------



## JAC

Dear OP, I think this thread is great. Would it be possible to update with other models after where you stopped? Keep what you have on there but add VM,JVM,anniversary amps (single watt decade issue), C5s, New DSLs, etc. Just saying! Thanks!


----------



## dee69911

Hello, I'm looking for info on some of the late 80's 3310 Mosfet mini stacks,,, especially the ones with the 10" red speakers ,, WHAT KIND ARE THEM SPEAKERS & ARE THEY BETTER THAT THE CELESTONS ???


----------



## dee69911

Here's some info: SL-SW010 5 06 7 tho is all I have


----------



## AussieAlex

Hi,

I have a JCM800 '95 re issue, with the red tolex. Full stack, 2 cabs and the head. just wondering if these are a sought after item, or if they are fairly common?

Thanks.


----------



## Söulcaster

AussieAlex said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a JCM800 '95 re issue, with the red tolex. Full stack, 2 cabs and the head. just wondering if these are a sought after item, or if they are fairly common?
> 
> Thanks.



The red tolex is kinda rare, but the amp itself is very common especially since Marshall re-released the 2203x.

Killer amp though, and someone might really want the red full stack, you never know.


----------



## skolman

hi guys 

I am looking for info on the bluesbreaker white cab 35th anniversary edition trying to compare versus the hand wired ones available now -- any help is appreciated


----------



## Guitarist83

Hey guys just bought a jcm 900 2x12 dual reverb 1996 model with 5881 tubes.My question is are el34's compatible with that amp? I know I'll have to rebias it but just don't wanna have to do any mods for it to take el34's


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Guitarist83 said:


> Hey guys just bought a jcm 900 2x12 dual reverb 1996 model with 5881 tubes.My question is are el34's compatible with that amp? I know I'll have to rebias it but just don't wanna have to do any mods for it to take el34's



You are asking a technical question, and that's best answered in the Workbench section (not many people bother looking at / responding to this thread). In the event that you didn't get the notification, your thread has already been moved over there. Please let me know if you have any questions. Thanks.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Good read.
The gurus need to bring this up to date . 2021
Hint hint


----------

